# Perch In Berlin? WB?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps my fave on the table, I know Milton and Mosquito have perch but don’t think I ever caught one from Berlin(of course I never really tried since you never hear of any being caught there like the others). Just wondering if anyone here ever caught one there? While I‘m asking, same question for West Branch?


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ive caught perch in west branch crappie fishing. Nothing with any size though. 4 or 5 inches so there has to be bigger ones im guessing.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

There are perch in Berlin. We have caught a few but never targeted them specifically.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

X2 on what Monte39 said. 

Except the part about there has to be bigger LOL.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

MikeC said:


> X2 on what Monte39 said.
> 
> Except the part about there has to be bigger LOL.


Seems to be Perch in all the MWCD lakes but have never caught any big enough to keep


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I checked with Div 3 Fisheries Unit. Was told they didn’t recall any in either place since they “don’t normally track” panfish in their test/trap surveys(they did say Mog. Is our State’s best inland perch lake). I knew their in Wft, Mog, Milton, & Mosq. since I’ve occasionally targetted them there with some “varied“ success. Finding “keeps”(and numbers), is the Big challenge however!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I have caught them at West Branch but all were of the bait stealing size. About 30 years ago I was netting minnows in the river just behind the Dam and pulled a 10” Perch out of the weeds. It went back in And that was the last keeper I’ve seen.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Pymatuning, "my" best perch inland lake.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I remember a day about 12 years ago fishing off greenbower bridge and couldn't keep the perch off my line. They didn't have any size to them, but now that I think about it, don't think I've caught any perch in Berlin since then.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I hear abt the Mosquito small perch all the time but my son has had some good days catching bigger, keeper perch there. Like anywhere, just have to keep moving to find them!(He likes Pymatuning too!)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Uglystix said:


> I have caught them at West Branch but all were of the bait stealing size. About 30 years ago I was netting minnows in the river just behind the Dam and pulled a 10” Perch out of the weeds. It went back in And that was the last keeper I’ve seen.


The WB outlet(the Mahoning River west branch) runs towards Warren where(not sure exact location) it intersects the Mosquito outflow. It has been reported on here that some very nice perch have been caught in the river below the Mosquito dam so a nice sized perch upsteam near WB dam is not too far out of the realm of possibilities. WB being such a big reservoir certainly “should“ support some dandy yellow perch, imo. However, I’ve fished minnows and worms on the bottom there but still never got one(perch).


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

One time fishing the spillway below Milton for walleye, I caught 1 walleye and 3 keeper sized perch. The perch were all full of eggs ready to spawn. Haven't caught any perch of any size in Berlin or WB. Mogadore has been my best for perch. Wingfoot has a lot of perch, but mostly small. Drift off the islands with a minnow or worm in June and you'll get em!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(My opinion) Our best perch lakes in NE Ohio are Mogadore, Mosquito, Milton, and Wingfoot in that order.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve taken keeper perch off the docks at mos.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Perhaps my fave on the table, I know Milton and Mosquito have perch but don’t think I ever caught one from Berlin(of course I never really tried since you never hear of any being caught there like the others). Just wondering if anyone here ever caught one there? While I‘m asking, same question for West Branch?


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Perhaps my fave on the table, I know Milton and Mosquito have perch but don’t think I ever caught one from Berlin(of course I never really tried since you never hear of any being caught there like the others). Just wondering if anyone here ever caught one there? While I‘m asking, same question for West Branch?


Caught quite a few Ice fishing over the years but not many in open water. Not much size to them


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

There are perch in West Branch. We picked up several crappie fishing a few days ago. 

I'm new to the lake, but I asked my friends if they ever targeted perch (or walleye) in the deep part of the lake after the spawn.

The answer was no. Neither of my good friends fish WB after Memorial Day. 

I may give it a try this summer.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Got a few perch in the wood after crappie this year, most small 4-5 inches but got one 8 inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> (My opinion) Our best perch lakes in NE Ohio are Mogadore, Mosquito, Milton, and Wingfoot in that order.


I am going to add one on here, Portage Lakes, namely East Reservoir and Long Lake.


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

Got these back in November 2016 at Mosquito, tried again and again for them since, but to no avail.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Last of the Mohicans? An acquaintance got these at Mogadore couple years back early season. Hasn’t had another day like that either! I got them good like that there(abt 30 yrs ago!), same sad story! Seems, if you go after them frequently inland, eventually you have that “once in a lifetime day”! A state biologist recently told me Mogadore IS #1(inland)!


----------

